# Kafatek Monolith Flat



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Some of you will have noticed that a new pair of single-dose grinders, a conical and a flat version, are being made by Kafatek, a one-man operation, run by Denis Basaric, near Seattle. They are over-engineered to assure precise allignment and consistency. I have had the Flat for a couple of weeks. All I can compare it with is my modified Pharos hand-grinder, which I have been using for a few years. The two taste characteristics that I have noted so far are brighter, better defined flavours and more shot-to-shot consistency.

Matt

View attachment 22893


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What was the cost after delivery and taxes ?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Gotta say..... I like that, and for the price it seems a bargain.

Are you going to give us a review?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is $2450 plus courier plus import according to the website


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> What was the cost after delivery and taxes ?


I haven't got the exact figures to hand, but it totalled approximately £2,000.

Matt


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Gotta say..... I like that, and for the price it seems a bargain.
> 
> Are you going to give us a review?


I'd have to use it quite a bit longer, say six months, before I would feel I knew enough about it to attempt a review. Maybe then, if I have anything interesting to say. For now, I can only say that it is easy to dial in, has very low retention - maybe two beans - and I like the results with the coffees I have been using.

Matt


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks good, any reason you chose the flat over the conical.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

iroko said:


> Looks good, any reason you chose the flat over the conical.


In fact, I originally chose the conical, but Denis mistakenly sent me the flat. He offered to exchange it at his cost, but after using it for a couple of days I decided to keep it. After all, I still have the Pharos if I want to use a conical on a particular bean.

Matt


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Seperated at birth?



mathof said:


> View attachment 22893


----------



## yvesdemers (Oct 30, 2016)

@mathof Ever tried doing Pour Over V60/Kalita medium-fine? I read someone saying he was surprisingly impressed but I believe he maxed the 14 range by 2 inches, I think he also had an early prototype with R80 burrs. I wonder how the 75 TiN would compare with an EK43 with coffee burrs for pour over only.


----------



## Talsuwaidi (Feb 25, 2017)

So tempted to get one of these...On the fence between flat and conical..Also whether it's worth the upgrade and loss on selling my fairly new Olympus 75e


----------

